# Electric Hoof Knife - New Power Tool for Goat Hoof Trimming



## ElectricHoofKnife (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello everyone - I had answered a few questions about our tool in some other threads and some members said I should start a post of my own to share the news about our new tool as it's something you all might find interesting.

The Electric Hoof Knife is a small power tool (11.5 inches long and weighs 1.2 pounds) designed specifically for hoof trimming. Unlike 4.5" angle grinders that a lot of people use to trim, it's designed to easily fit in one hand and to be much safer than using an over-sized grinder. The discs that come with the set are also specifically created to withstand trimming tough hooves. They're covered in a tungsten carbide grit that won't get hot on the hoof or damage it, but can easily trim tough and overgrown hooves as well as provide excellent maintenance trimming.

Unlike handheld trimmers, it leaves a smooth finish on the hoof, leaving nowhere for dirt, mud, and bacteria to get stuck and fester. Because of this, using the Electric Hoof Knife can lead to better hoof health for your goats. Those who have tested our prototypes say that they've never seen their goats' hooves look so good and that they're like new again.

I know other members of this forum have used our tool in the past with one of our other discs (the yellow disc), but this new set comes with two discs designed specifically for goat and sheep hooves. The set includes the Electric Hoof Knife, two tungsten carbide discs, a pair of safety glasses, and a carrying case and costs $274.95. We are taking orders and the product will ship on March 26.

You can click here to learn more, or ask a question on this thread about it. We've spent almost five years researching and working with goat and sheep owners to perfect this tool because we know it's something that there's a great need for, so we're happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------

